# Jamie Oliver on Top Gear



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

No matter how long he is away from my screen for, when he appears again i still get the insatiable urge to twat the stupid wanker!!!!!!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey Kev,

Look at it this way, at least you don't get an unsatiable urge to " wank the stupid twat " ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> No matter how long he is away from my screen for, when he appears again i still get the insatiable urge to twat the stupid wanker!!!!!!


Kev,
You are beginning to appear as the Mr Angry of the forum!!
Is there anyone you like?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> No matter how long he is away from my screen for, when he appears again i still get the insatiable urge to twat the stupid wanker!!!!!!


 :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

At least it wasn't Robbie Fucking Williams..


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I must be missing something but Jamie Oliver seemed like a perfectly normal everyday bloke to me on Top Gear. Totally inoffensive!

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I must be missing something but Jamie Oliver seemed like a perfectly normal everyday bloke to me on Top Gear. Totally inoffensive!
> 
> Damian


You are. He's a knob.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Sounds like the green-eyed monster strikes again; what's the matter, can't you boys afford a Maserati? :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like Jamie Oliver. I happen to think he's a very personable, hard working down to earth type of fella.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I like Jamie Oliver. Â I happen to think he's a very personable, hard working down to earth type of fella.


Ah, such sweet sublime irony............ ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I could let you get away with that and make out that's what I had in mind all along. Follow the crowd and announce my distaste for the fat tongued one.

But I was serious. I said last night when I was watching him that I found him a really good sport and very watchable.

Despite him comng in at number 22 or whatever in the top 100 Britons we love to hate.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I could let you get away with that and make out that's what I had in mind all along. Â Follow the crowd and announce my distaste for the fat tongued one.
> 
> But I was serious. Â I said last night when I was watching him that I found him a really good sport and very watchable.
> 
> Despite him comng in at number 22 or whatever in the top 100 Britons we love to hate.


Now, I am quite a keen cook and we often have people around. Â However, I am going to physically throw out the next person who says, 'Is this a Jamie Oliver?', to one of my original efforts.    

Ditto Rick Sodding Stein (to whom I used to sell sacks of fish to in Padstow many moons ago, for beer money when I was working on the boats). Â It's as if no one has ever cooked a fish before those two fuckers.

So when I see that piggy little face my head fills with thoughts of violence.

PLUS, if you have ever heard an early interview with posh little Nigel Kennedy, before he dumbed down, you will note a striking parallel in the metamorphosis of Oliver. Â He's a fraud. Â


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> PLUS, if you have ever heard an early interview with posh little Nigel Kennedy, before he dumbed down, you will note a striking parallel in the metamorphosis of Oliver. Â He's a fraud. Â


In what sense?



> Born on May 27, 1975, Jamie Oliver grew up above his parents' Essex pub The Cricketers, where he helped in the kitchens as a tot, and experimented with his mum's Aga cooker when she wasn't looking. It was an early training which was to prove useful when he left school at 16 to attend Westminster Catering College.
> 
> Jobs at several prestigious restaurants in England and the rest of Europe followed. And by the time Pat Llewelyn, producer of the Two Fat Ladies TV cookery show contacted him after spotting him in a documentary about the Riverside CafÃ©, Jamie Oliver had already risen to the level of sous-chef at the prestigious London eatery.


Looks like a self-made Essex boy to me. Hard work and talent (plus a bit of good luck thrown in).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm sure I saw an early interview of a young Jamie when he worked at the River Cafe and he didn't seem markedly different.

I'm not saying you're wrong, I can only go off face value and from things I've read/seen second hand. I have heard (as my wife worked on the Nectar Launch with Sainsbury's) that he can be a pain in arse to work with.

Still what do I know - I like Robbie Williams. :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> In what sense?
> 
> Looks like a self-made Essex boy to me. Hard work and talent (plus a bit of good luck thrown in).


In the sense that he was a very privileged middle- classed posh little boy and is now a pukka mockney - all coached by PRs. A Phoney.

Westminster Catering College - how very working class. :-/


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> In the sense that he was a very privileged middle- classed posh little boy and is now a pukka mockney - all coached by PRs. Â A Phoney.
> 
> Westminster Catering College - how very working class. :-/


I suppose you eat chips with everything; now that's proper working class.


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> I suppose you eat chips with everything; now that's proper working class.


*LOL* ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I suppose you eat chips with everything; now that's proper working class.


What makes you think that just because I think Oliver is a complete fraud in hiding his middle-classed background in favour of a faux-cockney persona, that I would want to automatically be considered myself as member of the working class?

Quite the opposite. :

Some peoples logic..........tut, sigh


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Still what do I know - I like Robbie Williams. Â :


Exactly  ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> In the sense that he was a very privileged middle- classed posh little boy and is now a pukka mockney - all coached by PRs. Â A Phoney.
> 
> Westminster Catering College - how very working class. :-/


Just one small question....so what !?? Does it make him a bad person !?!

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Just one small question....so what !?? Â Does it make him a bad person !?!
> 
> Damian


No I am sure he is a very good person and loves his mother etc. He's just an irritating piggy-eyed fucker that winds me up every time I see him. Pure irrational predudice on my part.

In the Flame Room.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> What makes you think that just because I think Oliver is a complete fraud in hiding his middle-classed background in favour of a faux-cockney persona, that I would want to automatically be considered myself as member of the working class?
> 
> Quite the opposite. Â :
> 
> Some peoples logic..........tut, sigh Â


Suspected as much...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Well, at least you're honest Gary ! Â  Â

Damian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps that can be his new nickname - Honest Gary


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Suspected as much...


Wolverine - I think you are on drugs.
P.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jamie Oliver is lovely. He is friendly, adores his wife and family and can cook 

I do prefer Nigela Lawson's cooking though she is tops and so laid back 8).


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Jamie Oliver is lovely. He is friendly, adores his wife and family and can cook
> 
> I do prefer Nigela Lawson's cooking though she is tops and so laid back 8).


Er, abi, this is the flame room. You could at least swear.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Jamie Oliver is lovely. Â He is friendly, adores his wife and family and can cook Â  Â


You could also be describing Dr Harold Shipman.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Are you implying that Jamie Oliver has killed most of the elderly in his parish for financial gain?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Are you implying that Jamie Oliver has killed most of the elderly in his parish for financial gain?


Yes, that's right Tim.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe that'll be that new, cheap meat I saw in Sainsbury's last time I was in there.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And it must be true because he's Honest Gary.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And it must be true because he's Honest Gary.


What are you smoking? ???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lucky Strike.

Because Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PS...



> Well, at least you're honest Gary ! Â  Â
> 
> Damian


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK I will swear :-*.... so the majority of you all think Jamie Oliver is a wanky twatty tosspot (metophorically speaking here ) but but but but, if your wives or partners rustled you up something tasty that tasted really orgazmic and told you at the end of the meal it was a Jamie Oliver recipe would you like it still, knowing how much you dislike his personality .


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Jamie Oliver is a wanky twatty tosspot


You're spot on there.
I don't think anybody has a problem with his cooking. If he just did cooking shows, like TV chefs used to do, then things would be OK.

Bring back Keith Floyd.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I quite like Ainsley Harriett. He makes me laugh and is really a better chief than Jamie Oliver . I have never seen Jamie cook a Lemon Drizzle cake or a Bakewell tart or cheesecake or anything that takes time to prepare, make and cook :-/. He is more of a pasta come chuck it all together salad man I think. Any fool could do this and what he creates. It only takes inititive.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> OK I will swear Â :-*.... so the majority of you all think Jamie Oliver is a wanky twatty tosspot (metophorically speaking here Â ) but but but but, if your wives or partners rustled you up something tasty that tasted really orgazmic and told you at the end of the meal it was a Jamie Oliver recipe would you like it still, knowing how much you dislike his personality Â .


My partner doesn't cook...


----------



## S2U_TT (May 8, 2002)

I think he is a c*nt!!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> You could also be describing Dr Harold Shipman.


lol, excellent


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I quite like Ainsley Harriett. Â He makes me laugh and is really a better chief than Jamie Oliver Â . Â I have never seen Jamie cook a Lemon Drizzle cake or a Bakewell tart or cheesecake or anything that takes time to prepare, make and cook Â :-/. Â He is more of a pasta come chuck it all together salad man I think. Â Any fool could do this and what he creates. Â It only takes inititive.


I agree. He is also more entertaining to watch...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bollox is he. He's a twat that's what he is.

Percy Pepper and Sally Salt? Fuck off.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Bollox is he. Â He's a twat that's what he is.
> 
> Percy Pepper and Sally Salt? Â Fuck off.


Agreed, he's a stupid camp c unt


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Each to his own to you two above! I suppose your into cars more though than cooking a kiev


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OOOOPS sorry almost forgot......correction your into Vicki Butler-Henderson ;D. Something related to cars and not cooking


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nope - I love cooking. But whereas I have the Jamie Oliver books, I certainly wouldn't buy an Ainsley book.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Though I wouldn't cook Kievs either. 

That's just pikey food.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I have no cookbooks, but I am a master with a Microwave, & know how to use a telephone (just)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And there was me thinking kievs were nice quick food for men to bung in the oven unlike the womanly touch of something home made and healthy ;D.

Maybe I should give up on cooking for my family, spending evenings preparing meals and take a leaf out of JGoodmans book if he creates one on fast food


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

Bollocks!!!
J Oliver [smiley=chef.gif]... I don't think there's anything wrong with the bloke. He can obviously cook, he doesn't seem pretentious, and I'd happily have a drink with him.

A Harriet [smiley=pimp2.gif]... well you wouldn't exactly want to leave your kids with him would ya.


----------

